# WinCC Flexible in Step7 integrieren



## Mornu (19 November 2007)

Hallo!

Welche Lizenzen und Programme benötige ich um in WinCC Flexible die Auswahl "Projekt" -> "In Step7 integrieren" zu bekommen. Bei mir ist diese Auswahl nicht vorhanden.

System: WinCC Flexible 2005 SP1
            SIMATIC Step7 5.4


Danke im Voraus!

Mornu


----------



## tcman (19 November 2007)

Gute Frage, bei mir läuft WinCC flexible 2005 Compact SP1 HF7 und da ist die Auswahl da. Step7 ist v5.3 + SP3.


----------



## Magni (19 November 2007)

Moin.... hast Du eine Verbindung eingerichtet?


----------



## Mornu (19 November 2007)

Ich kann auch im Step7 keine HMI-Station einfügen. Vielleicht hat das die selbe Ursache...


----------



## Mornu (19 November 2007)

Also ich bin mit dem Panel über Ethernet verbunden und um es zu Parametrieren, später sollen die Daten aber über Profibus ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## Magni (19 November 2007)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/4qt0-1-jpg.html
Ich meinte es ja auch so...


----------



## Mornu (19 November 2007)

ja das ist eingestellt und es sind auch überall die gleichen einstellungen, aber in der HW-Konfig kann ich das eben nicht einbinden.


----------



## Mornu (19 November 2007)

Mein ursprüngliches großes Problem steht hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=16558 aber nun versuche ich es halt Schritt für Schritt zu lösen.


----------



## Magni (19 November 2007)

http://www.pictureupload.de/pictures/191107104520_Anbindung.jpg
Das hier?


----------



## Mornu (19 November 2007)

Genau das kann ich nicht machen weil ich keine HMI-Station einfügen kann, das steht nicht zur Auswahl


----------



## Magni (19 November 2007)

Heul.. mein eigener Server ist irgendwie abgeka*** deshalb muss ich den Umweg über so shi*** Kram gehen...

Aber dort kannst Du doch die Verbindung einstellen...
http://www.pictureupload.de/pictures/191107105331_Anbindung1.jpg


----------



## Mornu (19 November 2007)

kann ich doch nicht, ich hab doch nicht die Möglichkeit ne HMI-Station einzufügen. Ich hatte es mal mit einer PC-Station versucht aber dort konnte ich nur "Wincc" einfügen aber kein "WinCC Flexible RT".


----------



## Magni (19 November 2007)

mhh... die Station wurde eingefügt, nachdem ich das Projekt über WinCC integriert habe... :???:


----------



## Mornu (19 November 2007)

Naja und das kann ich ja auch nicht machen


----------



## MSB (19 November 2007)

Hast du deine Software überhaupt in der richtigen Reihenfolge installiert?

Also zuerst Step7, und hinterher erst WinCC Flex?
Falls nicht, Flex deinstallieren und wieder installieren.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## IBN-Service (19 November 2007)

Mornu schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Welche Lizenzen und Programme benötige ich um in WinCC Flexible die Auswahl "Projekt" -> "In Step7 integrieren" zu bekommen. Bei mir ist diese Auswahl nicht vorhanden.
> 
> ...



Hallo Mornu,

mit deiner Konstellation sollte das gehen.

Wichtig ist, dass du ZUERST S7 installierst, dann WinCCflex.

CU

Jürgen

.


----------



## Mornu (19 November 2007)

ja das probier ich gleich mal aus. es könnte so sein weil WinCC war zuerst auf dem Rechner. Wünscht mir Glück


----------



## Mornu (19 November 2007)

Juhuu!!!

Es funktioniert, herzlichen Dank an alle die sich mit diesem Thread beschäftigt haben.

Mornu


----------



## Magni (19 November 2007)

Boah... man lernt nie aus... tolle Integration der Software...


----------



## demmy86 (23 November 2007)

Hi zusammen!
ich wollte nur noch mal kurz was einwerfen! ich hatte das selbe problem!
wincc konnte auch nicht in step 7 integrierd werden!
aber das macht nix! braucht man auch nicht!
man kann die beiden programme auch getrennt nutzen! das einzige was doof is die symbolliste aus dem simatic manager wird nicht in wincc automatisch übernommen! d.h. man muss alle variablen von hand neu eintippen! aber der rest is wie gehabt!
schnitsstelle usw. einstellen! aufs panel übertragen und alles funzt!  
MfG demmy03


----------



## KG_TC (23 November 2007)

na ja, also ich würde einfach im Wincc Flex unter "Projekt" auf "In STEP7 integrieren" klicken


----------



## demmy86 (23 November 2007)

Hi ja im prinzip hast du recht! 
aber bei älteren simatic versionen geht das nicht, weil eben die integration fehlt!
das sagt die software aber auch schon bei der installation das die vorhandene step 7 software zu alt ist um wincc voll zu integrieren!
MfG


----------



## MSB (23 November 2007)

@demmy
Der integrierte Betrieb ist meines Erachtens das einzige,
was einem wenigstens in zeitlicher Hinsicht mit einem Siemens-Bediengerät, speziell Flex und Protool,
noch irgend sowas ähnliches wie einen Vorteil verschafft.

Wenn du auf das nun auch noch verzichtest,
dann solltest du dich wirklich bei anderen Herstellern umsehen,
da fährst du dann in jedem Fall günstiger und unterm Strich auch besser.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## demmy86 (24 November 2007)

wir verzichten ja nicht drauf! wir hatten nur eine ältere step 7 version die das nicht unterstützt hat!
aber inzwischen habern wir uns eine neuere angeschafft bei der wincc integrierbar war!
aber ich konnte ja nicht meine arbeit so lange liegen lassen!!
mfg demmy03


----------

